# [video] How to Solve a Rubik's Cube Blindfolded



## byu (Mar 30, 2009)

Video version of this tutorial that I wrote. I've had several requests to turn this into a video, and now this is a video! I only have the introduction so far, I'm compressing Part 1 right now, and hopefully will be up by tomorrow.

EDIT: All 7 parts are now on!

INTRODUCTION:





PART 1:





PART 2:





PART 3:





PART 4:





PART 5:





PART 6:


----------



## Vulosity (Mar 31, 2009)

Hopefully, your videos will help me learn BLD. I've tried many times, but memorizing is very hard.


----------



## byu (Mar 31, 2009)

Memorization is really about practice. what memo methods have you tried?


----------



## Vulosity (Mar 31, 2009)

I tried the method that seerusgod teaches in his video. The method involves giving each piece a specific name (a, b, c, or 1,2,3) then memorizing where each piece goes.


----------



## JL58 (Mar 31, 2009)

I do that for the corner stickers (A to X). That's easy because there are only a few to remember (7 to 9, typically).
For edges I assigned an image to each sticker and I build a story from the sequence. This is working well for me (as long as I don't forget to close the additional cycles...)


----------



## byu (Mar 31, 2009)

OK everyone! All of the tutorial is now uploaded, you can view it in the original post.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Mar 31, 2009)

*subscribed*
I already know BLD, but this did greatly help


----------



## puzzlemaster (Mar 31, 2009)

is this the method that you use? i'm just curious


----------



## byu (Mar 31, 2009)

puzzlemaster said:


> is this the method that you use? i'm just curious



This is the method I used a month ago. Now I use a different method.


----------



## badmephisto (Apr 1, 2009)

good. good attempt at the explanation. Its very hard to do properly :s


----------



## Lofty (Apr 1, 2009)

With your recent progress and the praise you are getting I think I will learn BLD from you videos this weekend. 
I never could get BLD right...


----------



## Hadley4000 (Apr 1, 2009)

I think I'll give this a shot. I used to be able to BLD(Well, out of 30 attempts I managed to get 2), but I forgot EVERYTHING.


----------



## byu (Apr 2, 2009)

I can't believe that so many people like my videos. It just encouraged me to make more! I finished making my M2/R2 videos, it will take a while to import them to my computer, compress them, and upload them, but I hope that they will all be up sometime between tomorrow and Saturday.

I have a very nice high-quality camera up right now, so if anyone needs me to make a tutorial, I can do it right now.


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Apr 2, 2009)

Holy crap, I can actually understand these BLD tutorials.

Great job on explaining things; I can finally start BLD solving! FINALLY!


The only thing I don't like is the memorization method you use. I prefer numbers over letters, don't ask me why. Can you explain alternate memo methods?

EDIT: Great Scott! It all makes sense now! 

EDIT2: Nevermind, I found a visual memo tutorial on your Youtube account.

EDIT3: I think your explanation in part 5 was rushed. I couldn't understand it very well. Otherwise, excellent job. I can finally start blindsolving.

Thanks for the tutorials.


----------



## rahulkadukar (Apr 3, 2009)

Well no offence I like 3OP much better just got my first Sub 2


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Apr 4, 2009)

byu said:


> [...] I finished making my M2/R2 videos, it will take a while to import them to my computer, compress them, and upload them, but I hope that they will all be up sometime between tomorrow and Saturday.[...]



I can't wait. I want to try M2 for edges ASAP.


----------



## qazefth (Apr 11, 2009)

I like your videos! thanks. But still didnt manage to solve it BLD. I manage to solve it using the method with eyes opened. But not when im not looking at the cube. Even if I write down the notation and try to solve the cube. I always forgot the setup move to redo the setup.


----------



## byu (Apr 11, 2009)

qazefth said:


> I like your videos! thanks. But still didnt manage to solve it BLD. I manage to solve it using the method with eyes opened. But not when im not looking at the cube. Even if I write down the notation and try to solve the cube. I always forgot the setup move to redo the setup.



Just all about practice.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Apr 11, 2009)

I use words, cool means BLU to UFL (BLU is my buffer, C is the UFL piece and L is where U is in the buffer) bar = BLU to BUR (B = the BUR piece and U in the buffer goes to R)

I remember that as it's cool to go to the bar


----------



## rahulkadukar (Apr 20, 2009)

Dude do you use freestyle commutators


----------



## soccerking813 (Apr 20, 2009)

ZOMG! I UNDERSTAND! I cant believe it! I only watched the first 2 videos, but I understood them! I feel blessed! I can't believe I have to actually learn this now. 
This is going to be awesome to show my friends when I can really do it.


----------



## Gparker (Apr 20, 2009)

soccerking813 said:


> ZOMG! I UNDERSTAND! I cant believe it! I only watched the first 2 videos, but I understood them! I feel blessed! I can't believe I have to actually learn this now.
> This is going to be awesome to show my friends when I can really do it.



i had the same reaction when i learned blind. When i watched grintohe's tutorial i was all like WTF I GET THIS!!!


blind is not hard to understand at all and thats why its fun


----------



## soccerking813 (Apr 20, 2009)

I just "practiced" doing the edges a little by looking at what I had to do, writing down what I needed, and then doing it under the table. It was pretty easy! I just did 3 or 4 edge swaps, and I was able to remember all of it pretty easily. Then I did a bigger one, with like 6 edge swaps, and wrote down the set-up moves, then did it under the table, and only had 2 edges mis-oriented, but permuted correctly. It is fun!


----------

